
Are There Good Jobs in the Gig Economy? - pseudolus
https://hbr.org/2018/07/are-there-good-jobs-in-the-gig-economy
======
inostia
Thumbtack has worked well for me as a client. But that's more of a platform
for advertising of real skill as opposed to just performing some unskilled
labor. "Gig" work as a skilled contractor isn't new though.

